# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Φαρμακευτικά σκευάσματα - Συμπληρώματα - Βότανα >  Liviferm

## jenia21

Καλημερα γνωριζει καποιος δοσολογια και καθε ποτε πρεπει να δινουμε;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Δεν το αναγράφει ο κατασκευαστής στη συσκευασία?

----------


## panos70

Αν ειναι για πουλια πρεπει να γραφει ο κατασευαστης γιατι κι εγω δεν το γνωριζω

----------


## panaisompatsos

ΔΟΣΟΛΟΓΙΑ-ΔΙΑΡΚΕΙΑ ΘΕΡΑΠΕΙΑΣ
1 φακελάκι σε 2 λίτρο νερό
για 3-6 μέρες

ΓΙΑ ΣΥΝΕΧΗ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΣΙΑ 
5 μέρες liviferm κάθε 20 μέρες

----------


## panaisompatsos

*Liviferm Λίβιφερμ*

Προβιοτικά βακτήρια με πρεβιοτικούς φρουκτολογοσακχαρίτες και βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β για την αποκατάσταση της φυσιολογικής χλωρίδας του εντέρου

*ΣΥΝΘΕΣΗ*

Περιέχει ζωντανά φυσικά βακτήρια και βιταμίνες του συμπλέγματος Β

*ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ*


Αναστέλλει τη δράση των βλαβερών βακτηρίων στο έντερο.Υποστηρίζει ενεργά την αποκατάσταση της φυσικής εντερικής μικροχλωρίδας.Μετά από τις μολύνσεις και αντιβιοτική θεραπεία.Καμία ναρκωτική ουσία, καμία παρενέργεια.*ΕΝΔΕΙΞΕΙΣ*

Σε εντερίτιδες, μετά από θεραπείες αποπαρασίτωσης και κοκκιδίωσης, μετά από θεραπείες με αντιβιοτικά και σε περιπτώσεις στρες που έχουν σαν αποτέλεσμα εντερικές διαταραχές

----------


## jenia21

Παιδια ειναι ενα φακελακι σε σκονη και ειπαν εκει που το πηρα να βαζω στην ακρη του μαχαιριου σε 100ml ποτιστρα.Πηγα να παρω ασβεστιο δεν ειχε και μου εδωσαν αυτο για προβιοτικο γιατι ειναι καλο και απαραιτητο στα πουλια(καναρινια καρδερινες).Ετσι μου ειπαν αλλα δεν εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στα μαγαζια που λενε οτι θελουν για να πουλησουν.Το πηρα γιατι εχω ξανακουση οτι τα προβιοτικα κανουν καλο αλλα δεν ξερω τιποτα αλλο.Μπορω να το βαζω στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω;

----------


## panaisompatsos

Άν δέν πάρεις πληροφορίες απο κάποιον πιό έμπειρο απο εμάς, θα ήταν καλύτερα να μήν το βάλεις φίλε στην αυγοτροφή.

----------


## jenia21

Ευχαριστω Παναγιωτη.

----------


## jk21

δες εδω για το τι ειναι και τι κανουν τα προβιοτικα 

*Προβιοτικά - Πρεβιοτικά*ο ενεργος μικροοργανισμος που εχει το συγκεκριμενο σκευασμα ειναι ο   _enterococcus_ faecium  που περιλαμβανεται αν δεις στην λιστα .η αληθεια ειναι οτι το συγκεκριμενο μικροβιο  μπορει να υπαρξει και ως παθογονο (προφανως σε αυξημενο μαλλον αριθμο )

http://www.food-info.net/gr/bact/enter.htm

σε δοσεις μαλλον μικροτερες υπαρχουν ερευνες σε ζω οτι εχει πραγματι προβιοτικη δραση 

http://www.mendeley.com/research/eff...panese-quails/

http://www.thepoultrysite.com/articl...s-and-benefits

 εδω η σελιδα της εταιριας για το προιον

http://www.chevita.com/en/products/liviferm.php


τα προβιοτικα οπως θα δεις και στο αρθρο πρεπει να δινονται μετα απο χρηση αντιβιοτικων ,και κατα την αναπτυξη των νεοσσων ,ενω αλλες περιοδους ποτε ποτε για 1-2 μερες

----------


## jimi gats

καλησπερα..Το λιβιφερμ το χρησιμοποιω οπως και αλλα προιοντα της εταιρειας αυτης...
Δινεται σε περιπτωσεις μετα αντιβιωσης ,η καποιο αλλου ισχυρου φαρμακου..επισης διδεται και στα πλαισια προληψης η καταστολης καποιας διαρροιας..
Η δοση που χρησιμοποιω ειναι 1.25 γρ σε 500 μλ νερο....Εχω ενα κουταλακι που ατιστοιχει σε 1 γρ και υπολογιζω...Δινω δλδ σχεδον εναμιση κουταλακι.

----------


## takism3

ειναι μονο για το νερο.....δε αναγραφει πουθενα για αυγοτροφη....ετσι θυμαμαι.....

----------


## jk21

> ...Εχω ενα κουταλακι που ατιστοιχει σε 1 γρ και υπολογιζω....


ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ θα ηθελα να επισημανω οχι μονο για σενα αλλα και για αρκετους που κανουν με συμπληρωματα και ισως ακομη περισσοτερο με φαρμακα ,παρομοιο τροπο δοσομετρησης ,οτι γινεται ενα σφαλμα που ειδικα σε φαρμακα μπορει να ειναι και κρισιμοτατο .ο ογκος ενος προιοντος (πχ η περιεκτικοτητα του κουταλιου που λες ) σε ενα προιον ζυγιζει 1 γρ και σε αλλο ζυγιζει ακομα και 2 .εξαρταται απο το λεγομενο <<ειδικο βαρος >> του προιοντος .ολες οι << σκονες >> δεν εχουν το ιδιο ειδικο βαρος .ετσι ενα φαρμακο στο κουταλι αυτο το γεμιζει με 1 γρ ,ενα αλλο με 1.5 ! η ζυγιση πρεπει να γινεται με ζυγαρια ακριβειας  .αν δεν εχει τοσο μεγαλη ακριβεια γραμμαριου (ή και παρακατω ) τοτε ζυγιζουμε ποσοτητα πχ 10 γρ και την χωριζουμε μετα ογκομετρικα σε 10 μερη

----------


## epanomizoo

το δινω στις κοτες απο χθες (εδωσα φαρμακο για σκουληκια πριν) για να στρωσει το πεπτικο τους μετα το φαρμακο για τα σκουληκια . μου ειπαν να το δωσω για 3 μερες.αρεσει πολυ στις κοτες. αναρωτιεμαι μηπως το γιαουρτι εχει το ιδιο αποτελεσμα (οι κοτες κανουν σα τρελες για γιαουρτι)

----------


## ninos

Καλησπέρα Γιώργο,
τα πτηνά δεν πρέπει να πίνουν γάλα ή να τρώνε γιαούρτι λόγο γλακτόζης, αφού δεν μπορούν να την χωνέψουν

----------


## epanomizoo

το ξερω οτι εχουν δυσανεξια αλλα 1 κεσεδακι γιαουρτι σε ενα κοτετσι με 10 κοτες ειναι μια μπουκια για καθε πτηνο. οι κοτες εχουν πολυ πιο δυνατο πεπτικο απο καναρινια και παπαγαλους .δεν μιλαμε να βαλω κανενα κιλλο .και οι ανθρωποι που εχουν δυσανεξια μπορουν να φανε λιγο γιαουρτι χωρις προβλημα .ειδικα στο γιαουρτι το ποσοστο της λακτοζης ειναι χαμηλο , το περισοτερο μερος της καταναλωνεται απο τους μικροοργανισμους κατα τη διαδικασια της ζημωσης

----------


## jk21

οι κοτες πραγματι ειναι παμφαγες σαν ειδος λογω της συνηθειας των ανθρωπων να τις δινουν στις οικοσιτες εκτροφες τα αποφαγια τους .ανεξαρτητα απο αυτο ,στο οποιο δεν συμφωνω πληρως σαν ενεργεια και δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι δεν εχει και καποια επιπτωση ,σε οτι συγκεκριμενα ρωτας εδω περα θα σου πω οτι ανετα μεχρι ποσοστου 5% στην ημερησια διατροφη τους μπορεις ανετα να δινεις οπως θα δεις και εδω,ισχυουν τα ιδια για το γιαουρτι οπως και για το κεφιρ ,γιατι αποτελουν προιον ζυμωσης οπου σημαντικοτατο μερος της λακτοζης εχει ηδη γινει γαλακτικο οξυ πριν εισαχθει στον οργανισμο των πουλιων .μαλιστα το 5% σαν ποσοστο αναφερεται σε σελιδες του εξωτερικου για τα προιοντα γαλακτος πριν την ζυμωση τους .αρα στο γιαουρτι αυτο το ποσοστο μπορει να ειναι και μεγαλυτερο .εγω δεν θα σου το προτεινα ,ειδικα αν το εκανες απεθειας και οχι σταδιακα .βεβαια εγω θα σου προτεινα για ακομα καλυτερη ποικιλια γαλακτοβακιλλων και αλλων ειδων προβιοτικων το κεφιρ και αν τελικα προτιμησεις το γιαουρτι ,μονο αυτο στα κεσεδακια με την πετσα απο πανω .οχι λογω της πετσας (που ειναι λιπος ,οχι απαραιτητο για καποιο λογο και ισως περιττο σε μη αδυνατα πουλια ) αλλα γιατι μονο αυτα τα γιαουρτια εξασφαλιζουν οτι δεν εχει κατοπιν της πηξης τους ,προστεθει αντιβιοτικη ή αντιμυκητισιακη ουσια για να μην χαλανε .αυτο να το ξερετε και ευρυτερα οσοι κανετε χρηση του γιαουρτιου  στη διατροφης σας .τιποτα δεν αποκλειει τα αλλα χωρις την πετσα να ειναι << ζωντανα >> αλλα μονο η πετσα το εξασφαλιζει γιατι δειχνει οτι μετα την πηξη δεν εχει υπαρξει προσθεση και αναμιξη καποιου φαρμακου 

* Η χρήση του Κεφίρ στη διατροφή των πουλιών μας*<<  .... Παρόλα αυτά επειδή το κefir είναι ένα προιόν ζύμωσης  ,όπου τα βακτήρια που περιέχει μετατρέπουν την λακτόζη του γάλακτος σε  γαλακτικό οξύ ,το πρόβλημα της αφομοίωσης της από τα πουλία δεν υπάρχει  ,ειδικά αν η εισαγωγή ενός τέτοιου προιόντος γίνει σε μικρό ποσοστό στο  ημερήσιο σιτηρέσιό του

http://www.exoticpetvet.net/avian/dairy.html

 << Some milk products do not contain lactose, such as cottage  cheese and other types of cheese. Generally, it is thought that it is  safe to offer yogurt and cheese, although products that contain lactose  are probably safe, if offered in small amounts. Interestingly, live  culture yogurt does contain lactose when it is produced; however the  live organisms in the yogurt consume the lactose, eventually removing  the lactose entirely from the yogurt before it is consumed!  >>
 Σε μια ποτίστρα 100ml η προσθήκη 5 ml kefir αν θεωρήσουμε ότι ένα  καναρίνι θα πιεί 5 ml νερο ,σημαίνει ότι τελικά θα λάβει 5Χ5/100 = 0.25  ml kefir   δηλαδη κάτω του 10% της ημερήσιας στερεας τροφής ,ενώ το ποσό  είναι ακόμα πιο ασήμαντο αν αναλογιστούμε ότι σημαντικό μέρος του κεφίρ  ειναι νερό .Επίσης προσθήκη εναλλακτικά μιας κουταλιάς της σούπας σε  200 αυγοτροφής  όταν απο αυτήν ,ένα πουλάκι τρώει σχεδόν 2 γρ την ημέρα  (αν θεωρήσουμε ότι τρώει και άλλα 2 σπόρους) ,είναι επίσης ασήμαντη  ποσότητα.
 Δοκιμή μου με χρήση του πρώτου τρόπου για 2 (σε απόσταση  μεταξύ τους ) μέρες και με συνεχή καθημερινή χρήση του δεύτερου για 2  βδομάδες ,δεν δημιούργησε κάποιο πρόβλημα στα πουλιά! >>

----------


## KostasAlep

> Παιδια ειναι ενα φακελακι σε σκονη και ειπαν εκει που το πηρα να βαζω στην ακρη του μαχαιριου σε 100ml ποτιστρα.Πηγα να παρω ασβεστιο δεν ειχε και μου εδωσαν αυτο για προβιοτικο γιατι ειναι καλο και απαραιτητο στα πουλια(καναρινια καρδερινες).Ετσι μου ειπαν αλλα δεν εχω και πολυ εμπιστοσυνη στα μαγαζια που λενε οτι θελουν για να πουλησουν.Το πηρα γιατι εχω ξανακουση οτι τα προβιοτικα κανουν καλο αλλα δεν ξερω τιποτα αλλο.Μπορω να το βαζω στην αυγοτροφη που φτιαχνω;


Έτσι. Με την άκρη του μαχαιριού σε 100ml νερού για δύο μέρες (με καθημερινή αλλαγή και μακρυά από τον ήλιο). Το ιδανικό είναι ανά 20 ημέρες, αλλά και και ανά 30 ημέρες είναι ΟΚ.

----------

